

The $30/hr Data Scientist - mistermcgruff
http://john-foreman.com/1/post/2014/03/the-30hr-data-scientist.html

======
bsg75
"You get what you pay for" is not limited to any category of programming, data
management, analysis, or system administration.

You can always find someone to do it cheap. Finding someone to do it right can
be the challenge.

